# HmoobH8wj - Making a 4by4



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Making a 4by4 for my yb. just for now till later then i gonna make a 8by8 to put all my breeder in. 









it gonna be connet to this wall so it can be a 8by4 later after i make my 8by8.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*DAY 1*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*Day2*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*This is were i gonna make box perch*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

The floor. i want to put a Flattened Expanded. i cant find it. so idk what to use.....


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

looks a good idea. how u gunna fit in there to clean it!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't have to do much clean in the new loft.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

This looks good my friend. You have come along way. Best wishes.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Day3
didnt get much done cause of the rain. but i finish one box perch.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good, how much did it cost you?


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

nice this looks great if u dont mind me asking how much has this costed how many birds can fit in it


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

60 so far. lols i still need alot more work on this.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

I have the size close to you. I got 4x5. I'm planning to put 16 birds on it. I can't separate both OB and YB's though. I got no more space and budget is tight. What are your plans for the flooring? are you going to make it grid floors or wood floors?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

im gonna put all my yb in this loft. lols i only got like 9yb SO FAR this year. it my first time. not plan to race just breed and fly for fun =D for floor i want to go expanded metal but idk yett. im trying to find some A/S/A/P.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

I gues those metal ones are good. I got wood floor. Main problem I have is the poop. it gets stuck on my birds' feet. and I got to clean everyday but It's hard for me to find a sturdy metal sheet. I'm planning to have that wood grid if I save up.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a wood floor too. it on my other loft. i dont clean there feet. i bath them every 3 time a week. mon wen. fri. =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

got alot done today. but more to do also. will take picture tomorrow for ya to look. look nice but not as nice cause it all done by one person. sad but i try my best.


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> got alot done today. but more to do also. will take picture tomorrow for ya to look. look nice but not as nice cause it all done by one person. sad but i try my best.


NO WAY THAT LOFT LOOKS AWESOME im new to pigeons an this is great im thinking of running down to the store an build this how much did this cost ya with materials an wood please post pics an how tall is it


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

100$ cause we also have wood around the house too. =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*After all the rain pass by this is how far i got.*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

looks like it will fit the bill quite nicely


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

NICE!! what kinda trap or you gonna use


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

bob trap...


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good, keep it up


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank. more to come


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*Almost finish. just have to put some stuff on the side and back and top. then i be done but that not gonna be done till nest week when i come back home. but im done with inside and front. (as you can see i the top dont look so good cause i F up. lols but it all good. i was in a hurry to do it. but i cover the top with 1/4 hardware.)*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice.. not bad


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Turned out nice.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

nice 4 x4 , and i like your idea of the traps but break up to 3 diff entrance so a haw or a cat don't get in while you in the house or something , just put wooded sticks to act as bars


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That turned out nice- I really like how you set the roof up with that gap for ventilation. Great idea.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank all. 

@naynay my roof is mess up. i was in a hurry. but it still look okay. =D


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks great buddy


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice little loft you got there. You planning on racing?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

naw just fly for fun. =D hehe


----------

